# Thinking about getting a Black Piranha



## Sparty (Apr 10, 2004)

I am thinking about venturing out and getting a black piranha. Can I get some input from anyone with expierence out there. What size tank will he need? I hear they are very agressive but fun fish. Should I get one and if so what size tank do i need? also whats the average cost for one small one.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I do not have much experience with Rhom's. But If you are going to get a black I would look at the reptile tanks. I was just at the pet store today buying my ball python and I saw a 40 gallon tank that wasn't as long as a fish tank 40 gallon but it had much more width to it. Other people may disagree but I would buy a reptile 40 gallon because it's wider, and they need room to move.


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

WOW, hold your horses... did you just say --->


> If you are going to get a black I would look at the *reptile tanks*. I was just at the pet store today buying my ball python and I saw a 40 gallon tank that wasn't as long as a fish tank 40 gallon but it had much more width to it. Other people may disagree but I would buy a reptile 40 gallon because it's wider, and they need room to move


 Never, never buy a reptile tank or any other kind of aquarium that isn't made for fish, as they don't have the proper glass thickness and are usually not made to seal under any pressure.

As for your original question, a 'black' piranha common name can apply to a whole list of different piranha species. I currently have a red belly piranha that completely black. You should check out the species information section and see what type of P you like. Species Information

Good luck


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

sparty keep in mind that rhoms(black piranha's) can grow up to 18" in the wild and can grow up to 12" in captivity so you'll will eventually need to upgrade to atleast a 100gal,but as you asked "how much for a small one" they are about $60 for one about 3" and they can be kept in a 35gal until about 5";they cannot be kept with other fish,some people have luck with doing so but it doesn't always last..and do not use a terranium as is what used for a reptile,they can not withstand the pressure from the water
and as for their aggressiveness each fish has it's own personality
good luck on your "venturing"







,me too am i going to get my rhom this weekend :nod:


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

i just picked up a 5 inch rhom for 50 bucks. in the store, he was kept in a ten gallon and was very shy. now he has 30 gallson to himself and after about a month of settliing in, hes starting to develop a real attitude. i mean all i have to do is sit in the same room as him and he ll start biting at me through the tank.his red eyeis starting to develop and he looks mean as hell.

as far as keeping him, i believe puddjuice ment a breeder tank. breeder tanks are wider, and a 40 breeder has a bigger foot print than a 30 or a 55. so for a starter tank for the rhom, def check into one of those. they will eventually need 75g all to himself. alot of people like dark substrates for their rhoms tank. i have black gravel with some white just to accent. only problem is that the black gravel shows his poop better than a natural gravel.
as far as feeding, id recommend whole fish and fillets rather than those frozen food cubes. my rhom is a VERY messy eater, so i save the cubes for my shoal. so far ive fed him pinkies, shrimp, and smelt. he LOVES smelt.

i hope this helps!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

btw, if you buy a small one, dont expect him to get in the 14-16 inch range any time in the next ten years


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

from what i heard also when they are small they are more skittish..


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sure you can keep a small Rhom in a 30g tank for a long while (since they are slow growers) but i highly recommend you get at least a 55g tank (if you can afford it) to keep it really comfortable even when he gets over 7"...







!


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

nasty typhoon said:


> sparty keep in mind that rhoms(black piranha's) can grow up to 18" in the wild and can grow up to 12" in captivity so you'll will eventually need to upgrade to atleast a 100gal


 ya but it will be a long long long time befor it would reach it's full length.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> nasty typhoon said:
> 
> 
> > sparty keep in mind that rhoms(black piranha's) can grow up to 18" in the wild and can grow up to 12" in captivity so you'll will eventually need to upgrade to atleast a 100gal
> ...


 just telling him what he will need in the future


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

They have two piranha's labeled as "black piranha" here at the local pet store. both are about 3.5 inches, they are gorgeous. They are mean as hell too. They are listed as $34.99 i believe. If I had a spare 29 gallon tank laying around i would definitely pick up one of them. Cool as hell looking.


----------

